# Simrad 9” or 12” or wait?



## Slb9981 (Feb 9, 2020)

Trying to decide between the 9 or 12 inch evo 3 or wait until the new version comes out. Have a 5 inch now and it just doesn’t cut it at all with the FMT. Help??? Budget says 9” but don’t want to buy twice trying to save a couple hundred.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

i would say bigger is better based on feedback from the forum but this is more than a couple of hundred bucks choice. I am now looking at the 12 Lowrance while waiting for the new Simard which will no doubt run you 20% more .... marketing!


----------



## SC Skinny (Jan 12, 2020)

Any word on an Evo 4 release?

I thought it was going to happen during the Miami boat show...


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

Slb9981 said:


> Trying to decide between the 9 or 12 inch evo 3 or wait until the new version comes out. Have a 5 inch now and it just doesn’t cut it at all with the FMT. Help??? Budget says 9” but don’t want to buy twice trying to save a couple hundred.


take your FMT chip to WestMarine and run it on their machines. You will be able to tell in the show room what works for you. I planned a a 9 inch but ended up with a 12 inch due to my eyesight. For me it was buy once, cry once.


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

Once the Evo4 comes out, I’m lookin at getting an Evo3 12in at a reduced price hopefully. I’m sure the 4 will be super cool, but so is the 3.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I’ve been running the 9” Evo 3 for over two years. The touchscreen quit working a month ago, and Simrad replaced it under warranty. The new one had some different software features, but nothing special

I would wait to see what comes next. (May not be called Evo4.) Whatever it is, If you don’t like it you can probably get a 12” Evo3 for the current price of a 9” Evo3.

Regardless of technology I feel 12” is too large for the console in a 18’ or smaller poling skiff.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Largest you can fit. Better resolution more room if you do split screens. I have a 12” on my 18’ flats and don’t regret it at all. I would have put a 16” in my Pathfinder but it won’t fit so got a 12” and a 9”.

Bass boat has a 16” and a 12”. Again, no regrets.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

I've been looking at the Simrad the EVO3 12". Does the Simrad support all motors and give speed, rpms, hours, etc.. or do they just support some motors? Is there something else to buy to get the motor info on the Simrad? I'm putting a tohatsu 60 on the new build


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

bababouy said:


> I've been looking at the Simrad the EVO3 12". Does the Simrad support all motors and give speed, rpms, hours, etc.. or do they just support some motors? Is there something else to buy to get the motor info on the Simrad? I'm putting a tohatsu 60 on the new build


You just have to be sure to get the correct NMEA connection for your motor. I run the EVO3 in a 9" and get all the engine vitals from my Tohatsu 50 to my unit.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Does the unit include a NMEA connection, you just pick the one that works with your motor manufacturer?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

bababouy said:


> Does the unit include a NMEA connection, you just pick the one that works with your motor manufacturer?


It has the plug in the back, you buy the correct engine fitting and the NMEA starter pack along with any additional fittings depending n how many things you connect to the network. Sometimes good info videos on YouTube I suggest you watch. Will help you make better decisions for your boat and needs


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Does anyone know the side scan specifications on Lowrance and Simrad?

In particular interested if they work when the bottom is 80/100 feet down.
One use would be locating schools of bait or Salmon out here on the left coast...


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> It has the plug in the back, you buy the correct engine fitting and the NMEA starter pack along with any additional fittings depending n how many things you connect to the network. Sometimes good info videos on YouTube I suggest you watch. Will help you make better decisions for your boat and needs


Thanks @jay.bush1434 After I read your first response about NMEA 2000, I researched it quite a bit on Simrads and Tohatsus. Now I have an idea of what I need.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

mro said:


> Does anyone know the side scan specifications on Lowrance and Simrad?
> 
> In particular interested if they work when the bottom is 80/100 feet down.
> One use would be locating schools of bait or Salmon out here on the left coast...


The 3 in 1 Active imaging works at 100ft, but that’s the deepest i’ve tried. Download the owners manual to get particulars to whatever transducer you’re interested


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

And if I am looking at things correctly, the sonar transducer is extra? Which is fine because I don't need sonar.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sublime said:


> And if I am looking at things correctly, the sonar transducer is extra? Which is fine because I don't need sonar.


The 3 in 1 transducer has side scan, down scan and regular sonar integrated into one unit and has temperature too.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Once I get back to work on my tin boat I'll make a card board mock up of the 9" screen and see how it fits on the dash. Would like a 12 but don't think it will be practical but the mock up will let me know.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Just picked up the NSS evo12 on the FMT site. I was getting ready to buy it last week and the price dropped a few hundred bucks, making it a little easier. It looks like I am going to need a nmea cable to go from the motor to the unit and a transducer. I am also going to use a mount with an adjustable arm instead of flush mounting in the dash.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

bababouy said:


> going to need a nmea cable to go


Would like to hear about how your "net work" works out and the cost.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

mro said:


> Would like to hear about how your "net work" works out and the cost.


From my research, I need the Simrad cable that plugs into the tohatsu and runs to the simrad unit. I am going to need a transducer, which I am researching. I'm not going to be in deep water very much, so a deep scan or side scan may not be to important. My plan for the evo12 is to use it primarily for running FMT in skinny water and trying not to rip my lower unit off.


----------



## chiphill (Aug 26, 2013)

"I wish I had a smaller screen" - said no one, ever.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Ok, researched the backbone, network, or cable and fittings needed to connect devices to a chart plotter. In my case a Simrad NSS evo3. I need a starter kit which comes with one short cable, one long cable, 2 tees, a power cable and two termination ends (1 male and 1 female). This will give me enough to connect the motor to the simrad. If I decide to add more devices, I can add a tee to one of the existing tees. I called Simrad, west marine, and tohatsu to see if there are any other fittings or electronic devices to install in line and everyone said this is all that is needed. These cables don't need to be from simrad. There are several brands that make everything needed and they can be found on amazon. Sorry for hijacking the post, just sharing my experience.


----------

